# [PAM] impossible de devenir "root" via su (resolu)

## gaga

Bonjour

je comprends pas mon problème. Je viens de réinstallé une gentoo tt fraîche (obligé du à un pb de rangement niveau partitions) 

je précise de suite que mes utilisateurs sont dans le groupe "wheel"

tout se passe (presque) parfaitement bien sauf que si je suis dans n'importe quelle console, je ne peux pas devenir superutilisateur (autre que dans les consoles framebuffer en se loggant directement en root)

je précise que j'ai déjà essayé de réinstallé pam (et en supprimant le dossier complet /etc/pam.d) mais rien n'a changé (enfin si c'était pire, je ne pouvais même plus me logguer du tout, j'ai alors remis les fichiers de conf que j'avais sauvegardé)

quelqu'un a -til la moindre idée du problème ? c'est vraiment agaçant !

merci d'avance

ps : j'ai repris certains fichiers de conf de mon ancienne gentoo, mais rien à voir avec pam (du moins il me semble). Tt mes récup' sont situé dans /etc/conf.d/, /etc/samba et /etc/nut + encore mon répertoire /home (mais j'ai aussi essayé avec un nouveau répertoire vide, change rien)

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 29 21:27:37 schlopa su[8440]: + tty1 root:root
> 
> Aug 29 21:27:37 schlopa su[8440]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by root(uid=0)
> 
> Aug 29 21:27:41 schlopa su[8446]: Successful su for lagaffe by root
> ...

 Last edited by gaga on Thu Aug 30, 2007 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gaga

après quelques recherches, j'ai quelques "pistes" qui pourrait être à l'origine du problème 

j'ai essayé d'enlever carrement le mots de passe root pour voir ( patapäy   :Embarassed:  )

dans une console framebuffer si je tape 'root' comme login j'ai directement le shell donc ok

mais toujours pas possible de me retrouver superutilisateur via su

maintenant il me sort ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> su : Le service d'authentification n'a pas pu récupérer les infos d'authentification

 

une meilleur idée ? 

je vois pas où chercher ! HELP please ! dans les log y a rien !

----------

## YetiBarBar

A priori, la gestion de tout ce qui est lié à pam (su, login, login via ssh) est scindé dans différents fichiers.

Le fait que login fonctionne mais pas su me fait penser que tu as un problème dans ton

```
/etc/pam.d/su
```

. (soit un problème de droits sur le fichiers, soit un fichier mal recopié et/ou édité)

Plusieurs solutions : 

- soit tu postes ton /etc/pam.d/su

- soit tu t'inspire du mien (qui n'a pas été touché), il a les droits : -rw-r--r-- est appartient à root root

- soit tu fais un :

```
emerge -C pam && emerge pam && etc-update
```

 le tout sans te délogguer si tu veux pas avoir à passer par la cause chroot ...

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, as-tu bien fait un etc-update (ou dispatch-conf) après la mise à jour de pam/shadow ?

----------

## gaga

ppfff je commence a en avoir marre, déjà 3 heures ce matin là dessus et j'ai pas avancé d'un pouce !

 *Quote:*   

> A priori, la gestion de tout ce qui est lié à pam (su, login, login via ssh) est scindé dans différents fichiers.
> 
> Le fait que login fonctionne mais pas su me fait penser que tu as un problème dans ton
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

j'ai tout essayé ! niet ! je reviens au point de départ 

 *Quote:*   

> sinon, as-tu bien fait un etc-update (ou dispatch-conf) après la mise à jour de pam/shadow ?

 

j'ai vérifié et j'ai même fait les 2 commandes, tout est à jour !

j'ai également essayé en virant tout les fichiers en rapport avec pam. Mais alors j'arrive même plus à me logguer (chroot obligatoire pour résoudre le pb )  et j'ai remis les anciens fichiers....

une autre please ?? je vais finir par craquéLast edited by gaga on Thu Aug 30, 2007 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

Question peut être très conne, mais on ne sait jamais, dans quels groupes est le user qui veux faire le su ?

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /etc/pam.d/su
> 
> #%PAM-1.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/group
> 
> root::0:root
> 
> bin::1:root,bin,daemon
> ...

 

je précise que lagaffe est mon utilisateur "définitif !  temp et schlopa sont des essais ....

----------

## gaga

je crois que ça sent de moins en moins bon.........  réinstall oblige ? j'ai l'impression que tout le système est pourri

( ça me fait sacrement ch*** après tt ces heures de compilations )Last edited by gaga on Thu Aug 30, 2007 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

as-tu bien monté /dev et proc dans ton répertoire chrooté ?

----------

## gaga

( ooops je crois que je fatigue, effectivement je n'avais pas monté /dev sur cet essai donc ça n'a rien à voir avec le pb je suppose )

PS : posts précédents EDITE

on est donc au même point qu'au départ

----------

## xaviermiller

solution: arrête, va te balader 15 minutes (te chercher un cornet de frites, boire un pot, acheter une pizza surgelée), ça te changera les idées   :Cool: 

----------

## shakya

pourrais tu voir du coté de ton /etc/security/access.conf et nous en donner un aperçu s'il te plait ?

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> solution: arrête, va te balader 15 minutes (te chercher un cornet de frites, boire un pot, acheter une pizza surgelée), ça te changera les idées

 

 :Cool:  oui chef ! avec plaisir  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> pourrais tu voir du coté de ton /etc/security/access.conf et nous en donner un aperçu s'il te plait ?

 

tout est en commentaires !

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/security/access.conf
> 
> # Login access control table.
> 
> #
> ...

 

c'est normal ?

merci pour votre soutien !

----------

## gaga

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-11126.html

pffffffffffff faut vraiment que j'apprenne à rechercher comme il faut ! la solution était la dedans

pour ceux qui vont suivre, mon pb se situait dans /etc/fstab !!! j'avais ajouté par mégarde les options de montages exec,users pour la partition racine ! et ça casse des choses ! (faut le savoir quand même)

voilà c'est résolu

merci pour votre soutien

gaga

----------

